# New KB959233: Speeding up Windows Vista ,Starting with two processor cores



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2008)

*support.microsoft.com/kb/959233/


*Starting Windows with two processor cores*

1.Click the *Start* button.  

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/23_1.png


2.Click *All Programs*.    

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/23_14.png


3.Click *Accessories*. 

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/25_3.png


4.Click *Run*.    

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/25_4.png


5.Type the following command in the command line: *msconfig*.    

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/25_5.png


6.Click *OK*.  

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/25_6.png


7.In the *System Configuration *window, click the *Boot *tab.  

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/30_7.png


8.Click the *Advanced Options* button.   

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/30_8.png


9.Check the *Number of processors* box. 

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/30_9.png


10.Click on the *1* below to open a choice box, and click then on *2*.  If the choice box does not open, you don’t possess a multi-core processor and won’t be able to use this tip.  

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/30_10.png


11.Click *OK*.  

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/30_11.png


12.Windows jumps back to the system configuration window. Click *OK*.  

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/30_12.png


13.You will be asked to reboot the PC. Save all open files, close all open applications, and then click *Restart*.  The modifications will be immediately effective.  

*support.microsoft.com/library/images/support/kbgraphics/public/de/performance/30_13.png




hope this isnt posted before


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Nov 8, 2008)

hey great one...thanks surely vista is loaded with a number of features


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2008)

*support.microsoft.com/kb/959231/EN-US/


more awesome tips / tricks ////


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanx for the update


----------



## comp@ddict (Nov 8, 2008)

SHud hav put thumbnails


----------



## chandru.in (Nov 8, 2008)

Shouldn't this be in the "Tutorials" section.  This is not in a anyway a "news".


----------



## skippednote (Nov 8, 2008)

@naveen
i couldn't get any change....as my pc was booting and shuting down with same speed as it was earlier..


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 8, 2008)

sorry guys just thought that this would a really good news for vista users for better startup ...

if u guys think it should be in tuts .. please pm the mods..
and @basssam : man i dont know.. did u clock ur prev time ??

ususally these speed boost are very minute.. 

anyway try to clock both versions and post it here...


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2008)

Old news for me but thank u for posting for other 
members Source


----------



## IronManForever (Nov 8, 2008)

Similar one exists for Windows XP too.

1. Go to *Start > Run*
2. Type "*msconfig*" without quotes and *press enter*.
3. Got to *BOOT.INI* Tab and click *Advanced Options*.
4. Check the */NUMPROC* option.
5. On the Dropdown Menu to the right of the option, select the number of cores you have. 2 for Dual core; 4 for quad core.

Changes offered by this in XP or Vista are very-very minute as far as my experience is concerned. Just the fact that you can use your resources to the fullest.


----------



## x3060 (Nov 8, 2008)

old news, but thanks


----------

